# Commercial day of striped bass in Cape Cod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't know I really enjoyed this kind of fishing. Judge yourself.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Black Hole Top Shot inshore rod/Penn TQR12.









My old friend Capt Les of the Rosie S out of Hyannis, Cape Cod. 
I had no idea Gary of Tady jigs was on the boat.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like Salmon fishing in Alaska!! FISH ON!!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

egret said:


> Looks like a bunch of potlickers playing fish hockey.
> 
> Reminds me of when the Tarpon run in Boca Grande.


Buddy , thats called FUN !!:cheers:


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*NAh*

Looks like Boca Grande, Livingston or Texoma on any weekend


----------

